# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Protesta ne Afganistan per djegiet e Kuranit

## Qyfyre

Ka arritur ne 20 numri i viktimave gjate protestave ne Afganistan per djegien e disa kopjeve te kuranit ne nje baze amerikane. Dy prej viktimave jane ushtare amerikane, ndersa te tjeret jane afgane.

Presidenti amerikan Obama kerkoi falje per incidentin, por kjo duket se nuk ka ndryshuar asgje. Protestuesit kane injoruar edhe thirrjet e presidentit afgan Karzai qe u kerkoi te prisnin deri ne perfundim te hetimeve te incidentit.

Djegia e kopjeve te kuranit ka veshtiresuar marredheniet e trupave te NATOs dhe kryesisht amerikaneve me popullin afgan. NATO pritet te largohet nga Afganistani ne vitin 2014.

http://abcnews.go.com/International/...6#.T0fhWPEgfmc

----------


## Qyfyre



----------


## malesori1234

Amerikanet ne fakt ne disa raste kane treguar se nuk jane kushedi sa te zhvilluar ne mentalitet e qyteterim. Kjou pa ne festimet e shfrenuara per vrasjen e nje njeriu (Bin Ladenit0. Megjithe ato qe ka bere, nuk mund te ndihet me shume se lehtesim per vdekjen e nje njeriu. Apo dhe raste te tjera e deri te ngjarja e fundit. Ushtria amerikane ka nje rol te madh ne shoqeri dhe keto veprime te perseritura sigurisht nuk jante te pranueshme. Megjithate duhet vleresuar kerkesa ndjese e presidentit Obama dhe pse me pak vonese.

----------


## ximi_abedini

Me vjen mir qe po shihet fytyre e ketyre maskarenjeve ,vetem njerzit e dobet bejn gjera te tilla ,trimat nuk djegin as kurana as bibla

----------


## Force-Intruder

Kane djegur Kuran e cfare pastaj?  Hajde bejme nje rubrike *"A e dini se?"*

*A e dini se qeveria Saudite i konfiskon Biblat? A e dini se personat qe zihen me Bibel ne Arabine Saudite arrestohen, u konfiskohet Bibla dhe rrihen publikisht me kamzhik?*
Gjejeni pak cfare behet me Biblat e konfiskuara?
Ja parajsa gabele islamike!!!!

----------


## drenicaku

Po qka ka lidhje bre e ka djeg nje liber,po ati nuk i ka hup fara,ki kurana sa te dush,po veq popujt e mbrapambetur provokohen per gjera te tilla banale.
Po sot munesh me kall edhe biblen midis rome edhe kujt nuk i shkon menja me u marr me keso budallakinash.

----------


## ximi_abedini

> Kane djegur Kuran e cfare pastaj?  Hajde bejme nje rubrike *"A e dini se?"*
> 
> *A e dini se qeveria Saudite i konfiskon Biblat? A e dini se personat qe zihen me Bibel ne Arabine Saudite arrestohen, u konfiskohet Bibla dhe rrihen publikisht me kamzhik?*
> Gjejeni pak cfare behet me Biblat e konfiskuara?
> Ja parajsa gabele islamike!!!!


Per qfar kapesh per arabin kjo ska te bej me arabin askush ske ka e mbron arabin , me kete gjest kan ofendu muslimanet jo arabet

----------


## Force-Intruder

*Te krishteret e gazas tremben per jetet e tyre nderkohe qe muslimanet djegin bibla dhe kryqe...*
http://voices.yahoo.com/christians-g...ms-403365.html

*Studente Myslimane urinojne, peshtyjne e me pas djegin Bibel...*
http://justifythis.blogspot.com/2006...nate-spit.html

*Muslimanet pervelojne biblen*
http://www.wnd.com/2006/04/35590/

Etj...
http://www.ikhwanweb.com/article.php?id=25885

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Per qfar kapesh per arabin kjo ska te bej me arabin askush ske ka e mbron arabin , me kete gjest kan ofendu muslimanet jo arabet


Po keta ke kane ofendu me keto gjestet qe postova me lart? 
Pra Abedin... te gjithe nje m.ut jane

----------


## ximi_abedini

> Po keta ke kane ofendu me keto gjestet qe postova me lart? 
> Pra Abedin... te gjithe nje m.ut jane


Une me lart thash se vetem njerzit e dobet bejn gjera te tilla, vetem injorantet , une si musliman e kam obligim me rrespektu te krishterin dhe qdo njeri pa marr parasysh se qfar besimi ka, dhe ne asnje menyr sme lejohet te fyej e aq me pak tja djeg librin qe e beson

----------


## Force-Intruder

Po pra xim po... keta ofendojne myslymanet...myslymanet te krishteret...

Kjo eshte bere si puna e gjakmarrjes... ec e gjeje kush filloi i pari, qysh e tek, e kush kishte te drejte

----------


## s0ni

> Ka arritur ne *20* numri i viktimave gjate protestave ne Afganistan per djegien e disa kopjeve te kuranit ne nje baze amerikane. *Dy* prej viktimave jane ushtare amerikane, ndersa te *tjeret jane afgane*.


Dmth. Per djegjen e kuranit, kane vrare *18* bashkeatdhetar afgan!!!
Kush eshte i zoti t'me shpjegoj mua kete marrezi? Ximi si thua ke shpjegim ti?

----------


## FreeByrd

Nëse unë kam qenë një anëtar i al-Kaidës ...
Nëse unë u sportive një Charles cjap mjekrën Manson ...
Nëse unë doja të parade rrugët në një fustan gjyshja ...
Nëse unë mendoj se Shtetet e Bashkuara është Satani # 1 në bllok ..
Në qoftë se unë isha një shkumës në gojë fanatik çmendur qen fetar ...

Unë do të gëzohem te All-llahu çdo herë një redneck truri i vdekur djegur Kuranin para kamerave, sepse nuk ka motivim më të madh për ekstremistët islamikë se amerikanët tregojnë përbuzje për Muhammedin dhe besimet islame.
_________________________________________________

If I was a member of al-Qaeda...
If I was sporting a billy goat Charles Manson beard...
If I like to parade the streets in a granny gown...
If I think the United States is the #1 Satan on the block..
If I was a foaming at the mouth mad dog religious fanatic...

I would rejoice to Allah every time a brain dead redneck burned the Koran before the cameras because there is no greater motivation for Islamic extremists than Americans showing contempt for Muhammad and Islamic beliefs.

----------


## EuroStar1

> Po qka ka lidhje bre e ka djeg nje liber,po ati nuk i ka hup fara,ki kurana sa te dush


Ti vrasim 500.000.000 kinez se nuk i humb fara, ka edhe 700.000.000 te tjere, ose bejme krasitje ne cdo gje ne masen 70-80-90 % dhe lem nje % sa per fare LOL

----------


## Gogi

Shume dicka primitive te qohen te protesta te dhunshme per djegien e Kuranit apo cilit do liber. Cka ka lidhje nese digjet Kurani me besimin fetar, apo me dobesimin e tij? Asgje.

Ka ndodh me heret cdo gje e mundur me karikatura mbi jezusin ne Europe ne media te ndryshme. Mirepo asgje nuk ka ndodhur.

Atje ne Afganistan vertet duhet investim i madh ne mendjen e njerzve.

----------


## Qendrim452

> Shume dicka primitive te qohen te protesta te dhunshme per djegien e Kuranit apo cilit do liber. Cka ka lidhje nese digjet Kurani me besimin fetar, apo me dobesimin e tij? Asgje.
> 
> Ka ndodh me heret cdo gje e mundur me karikatura mbi jezusin ne Europe ne media te ndryshme. Mirepo asgje nuk ka ndodhur.
> 
> Atje ne Afganistan vertet duhet investim i madh ne mendjen e njerzve.


Ka lidhje edhe shume.Perse amerikanet ta djegin Kuranin,qfar po ju pengon nje liber.Djegja e Kuranit eshte ofendim per krejt muslimanet e botes dhe mendoj se protestat kane qene te drejta sepse me keto veprime Amerikanet po nxisin sulmet e terroriste

----------


## ganimet

Qmenduria me e madhe esht kur ngacmon tjetrin.
Ne kete rast dalin me primitiv ata qe djegun kuranin se ata qe ndihen te fyer.Fetarisht me mir te digjet se sa te hudhet ne mbeturina.Profeti a.s ka porositur ta ruajm fort kuranin ,dhe meq kurani paska ren ne dor te mbeturinave ateher me mir te digjet.

----------


## Gogi

> Ka lidhje edhe shume.Perse amerikanet ta djegin Kuranin,qfar po ju pengon nje liber.Djegja e Kuranit eshte ofendim per krejt muslimanet e botes dhe mendoj se protestat kane qene te drejta sepse me keto veprime Amerikanet po nxisin sulmet e terroriste


Po pikerisht ketu eshte problemi. Sepse nje popull i ter me inteligjence shume te ulet e konsideron se Amerika po e kall Kuranin dhe nuk e kupton qe Kuranin d kane kall disa ushtare.

----------


## POKO

talibanet jane si jane,pak me keq se ne shqipetaret per sa i perket injorances e kokfortesis...por te shkoj dikush ne emer te kultures e emancipimit,e te djeg kurane e te perdhunoje  femij e femra,e te shurroje mbi kufoma,e te behesh dru nga droga e alkoholi...

kesaj i thone,te hikesh nga shiu e te biesh ne bresher,nga nje ekstrem tek tjetri...kjo bote dita dites po shkone drejt degjenerimit,ne format ma c'shperfytyruese !

----------


## Antiproanti

> Ka lidhje edhe shume. Perse amerikanet ta djegin Kuranin,...


"Amerikanet" nuk e kane djegur Kuranin.
Kur nje islamist kosovar vret ushtare amerikan ne Frankfurt, askush nuk pyet "perse kosovaret po vrasin ushtare amerikan"...
Eshte e pamundur te ndalohen akte te tilla individuale.
Ajo qe mund te behet eshte ndeshkimi i akteve te tilla.

Perndryshe, protestat ne Afganistan jane politike dhe te organizuara kryesisht nga Irani, por edhe Siria dhe ndonje shtet tjeter antidemokratik, per interesa te tyre...

----------

